# Pace Sticks, Canes and Drill - a lurker returns.



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Eric Cozens <ericoz@sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:57:09 -0500*
G‘Day All!
I hope that the info‘ that follows may be of interest:
This was originally published in the British Army Quarterly dated April
1924 and was reproduced in a program for the ceremony of "The Trooping
of the Colour" by the 2nd Battalion, The Royal Sussex Regiment which
took place in Karachi, India on October 19th 1934.
Subject is "The Symbolism and Origins of Drill" and, while I would love
to give you the whole article it is probably too long for this list.
"The young Officer or Soldier, painfully learning the rifle exercises or
taking part in a ceremonial parade, probably never gives a thought to
their origins......."  "....What does it all mean?  Why does the Guard
turn out to an armed party or at Reveille and Retreat?  What is the
significance of the Advance in Review Order?..........."  "....Much of
it is lost in the mists of antiquity and many of the conventions are as
old as the  army itself, or older..............."  ".....How much more
interesting the sword exercises become when it is realized that a great
deal of it is symbolical and has a meaning behind it.  The
"Recover"....a relic of the days of Chivalry when the Crusaders kissed
the cross before engaging in combat and the cross hilt was the hilt of
his own sword.  Now we hold the sword blade perpendicular, edge to the
left, upper part of the hilt opposite the mouth, elbow close to the
body.  The second motion of the salute may be taken as a token of
submission to a superior.  You have lowered your guard, your front is
open, he can do with you what he will.  You "Recover" and again show
your Christianity with apologies to those other than Christian and
gratitude by kissing the cross.
What was the origin of the modern salute with the hand?  From earliest
times it was the custom to stand uncovered in the presence of a
superior, so to the soldier in the presence of an officer.  Another and
perhaps truer tradition says that both the salute and its return was a
symbol of mutual trust and respect when two men in armour met, each
uncovered his head and so placed himself in the others power.  But such
head dresses as iron helmets, busbies, shakoes, bearskins and the like
were not easy to take on and off, so very soon the
convention............the preliminary movement only must have been
introduced.  An integral part of the salute is to turn the head and eyes
and look the officer full in the face.  In medieval times no serf was
allowed to raise his eyes to look in the direction of his overlord..
When that privileged person went by the serf was expected to slink to
the side of the path and to avert his face,  The soldier - the Man at
Arms - was no serf or groveling slave.  He was a free man and as such
had every right to look his superior right between the eyes.  So, from
all this, we come to the present day salute and what it means.  A symbol
of greeting, of mutual trust and confidence, initiated by the junior it
is true but with no loss of dignity on his part.  The Funeral exercises
contain some wonderful  symbolism .............. the reversed
arms.........three volleys in the name of the Trinity .........the high
ascending note of the Last Post.............every single drill movement
has some significance......................"
With apologies to the Ladies of the list for the singular reference to
"men".
Sticks and Canes:  The Pace Stick is a measuring device used to
accurately measure the length of pace for marching troops.  The standard
30" pace or "stepping short" 15" or "stepping out" 35" - the Sergeant
Major RSM, CSM, SSM normally will carry the Pace Stick for practical
use during drill instruction and parade rehearsals to space "markers",
and for "swagger" on other occasions.  The Swagger Cane was originally
carried by all soldiers when walking out and consisted of a 30" plain
stick  with a brass knob surmounted with the Regimental Crest or Badge.
Normally carried at the side and tucked under the arm when saluting.
The Officers Cane was shorter and also carried for "swagger".  To define
"swagger" Oxford or Websters  "..to walk in a way that betrays great
conceit - a swaggering gait"   "Swagger Stick".  "..a short light stick
or cane carried in the hand of an Army Officer".
Today, the plain Cane or Stick with crest is normally carried only by
WO‘s - except the "drill pigs" - sergeants upward, who carry a
calibrated and divided "Pace Stick".
Hope I have not outstayed my welcome with this diatribe!
One more thing - I appeal to you all to be careful about including the
message to which you are replying rather than show its subject only.  As
you all know the effect is cumulative and the message to which you reply
shows ITS message etc. ad nauseum, and makes for tedious
interpretation.  Back to my lurker post.
        Eric    Arte et Marte
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 09:13:58 -0700*
Thanks, Sir, for a great post!!!
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Eric Cozens" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 8:57 AM
Subject: Pace Sticks, Canes and Drill - a lurker returns.
> G‘Day All!
> I hope that the info‘ that follows may be of interest:
> This was originally published in the British Army Quarterly dated April
> 1924 and was reproduced in a program for the ceremony of "The Trooping
> of the Colour" by the 2nd Battalion, The Royal Sussex Regiment which
> took place in Karachi, India on October 19th 1934.
> Subject is "The Symbolism and Origins of Drill" and, while I would love
> to give you the whole article it is probably too long for this list.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:14:21 -0600*
An excellent and informative article.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:04:02 -0700*
Eric,
A great post, highly educational. Finally allows me to go back in time 24
years ago on a parade square in Vernon BC with 1100 other cadets wondering
the significance of it all. I knew I‘d find out some day...
Francois
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

